# Deep Seal Trap



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

How's this for an extra deep seal!

I cut this out today. What do you guys think?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You cut it out, or did you put it in and want to know if it's ok?:whistling2:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

^ it does look pretty new


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

they oughtta sling the drain hose out the winder


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You cut it out, or did you put it in and want to know if it's ok?:whistling2:


 
My helper, RJ, put it in, and I had to cut it out.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> they oughtta sling the drain hose out the winder


That 4" ABS with the plug in it goes through the foundation wall just above grade. Wide open. I think that was the first drain. That tee above the door is the kitchen sink. It's got some nice back pitch to it. 

This 1 1/2 drain goes about 70 around the basement and ties into the unvented tub drain here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what kinda glue u use for abs-pvc


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> what kinda glue u use for abs-pvc


Can't glue it legally here. (they do make that green "transition cement", we can glue one pvc x abs joint, outside, underground only. ) Inside_, _Mission/ProFlex, or male/female adaptors.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

You mean you gotta glue that?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Around here you have to use either threaded adaptors or a mission band etc, no universal type glues permitted.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Transition glue is not a universal glue. It's specific for abs to pvc.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

*From the 2006 National Standard Plumbing Code, see D below:


4.3.9 ABS or PVC Plastic DWV to Other Material​*a. Threaded Joints: ABS or PVC DWV joints when threaded shall use the proper male or female threaded adapter. Use only approved thread tape or lubricant seal or other approved material as recommended by the manufacturer. Threaded joints shall not be over-tightened. After hand tightening the joint, make a one-half to one full turn with a strap wrench.
b. Cast-iron Hub Joints: Joints may be made by caulking with lead and oakum or by use of a compression gasket that is compressed when the plastic pipe is inserted into the cast-iron hub end of the pipe. No adapters are required for this connection.
c. Cast-iron Spigot Ends, Schedule 40 Steel Pipe or Copper DWV Tube: Joints between these materials and plastic shall be joined with an approved adapter fitting.
d. The solvent cemented non-pressure joint between dissimilar plastic materials, ABS/PVC building drains and/ or building sewers, shall be made using an ASTM D3138 solvent cement intended for ABS/PVC transition joints.​


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

And this from the ASTM website:


*1. Scope*

1.1 This specification provides general requirements for solvent cements used in joining acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene (ABS) plastic pipe or fittings to poly(vinyl chloride) (PVC) plastic pipe or fittings.
1.2 These cements are intended for use in cementing transition joints between ABS and PVC materials in non-pressure applications only (25 psi (170 kPa) or less). Note 1This specification was developed to provide a means for joining an ABS non-pressure piping system using a solvent-cemented transition joint, for example, joining ABS building drain to a PVC sewer system. The intention was not to create a specification for an all purpose ABS-PVC solvent cement that would be used for mixing of ABS and PVC piping materials nor to specify a cement that could generally be used for either material. Specific cements for ABS or PVC components should be used (see ). 

1.3 Solvent cements used for joining PVC pipe and fittings are specified in Specification D 2564. Solvent cements used for joining ABS pipe and fittings are specified in Specification D 2235. 
1.4 A recommended procedure for joining ABS to PVC pipe and fittings for non-pressure applications is given in the appendix.
1.5 The values stated in inch-pound units are to be regarded as the standard. The values given in parentheses are for information only.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

PipeDreamer said:


> My helper, RJ, put it in, and I had to cut it out.


 
" With helpers like that , who needs D I Y'S.":laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

para1 said:


> " With helpers like that , who needs D I Y'S.":laughing:


 Hard to find good help nowaday's:whistling2:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

I was kidding RJ ^^ is a RealLivePlumber, I can't afford him. This was a home owner installation. The house just changed hands, and the new owner contracted me to make the correction.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Transition glue is not a universal glue. It's specific for abs to pvc.


They won't allow that here.


----------

